# Protection rings



## Ravynheart (26/6/15)

Hi, I'm in the Durban area and I'm struggling to find protection rings for my subtank. Anyone have stock?


----------



## Dubz (26/6/15)

Do you mean these?

http://www.vapeking.co.za/silicone-anti-slip-ring-for-atomizers-mods.html


----------



## Ravynheart (26/6/15)

@Dubz yes. But preferably with cheapest shipping possible


----------



## Dubz (26/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> @Dubz yes.


I can't recall any other vendor than Vapeking stocking these. And they seem to be in stock at Vapeking.


----------



## Dubz (26/6/15)

@Ravynheart - I just found this and it seems they are in Durban...
http://vapeshop.co.za/Electronic-Cigarette-Accessories/Protection-Rings#all


----------



## Ravynheart (26/6/15)

@Dubz I went to them this afternoon and they are out of stock


----------



## Dubz (26/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> @Dubz I went to them this afternoon and they are out of stock


Such a pity...


----------



## Ravynheart (26/6/15)

@Dubz unfortunately. I was curious if there was anyone else. If there isn't I'll have to wait for them to get stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (29/6/15)

I will be getting alot of these in about a month. Im not a vendor But I can give you some if you cover postage.


----------



## Ravynheart (29/6/15)

Update: bought a lot of twenty on eBay. Will be here in August.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

